

Create your own Google dots logo - icco
http://dotty-dots.appspot.com/

======
lazyjeff
This is a little bit different -- the dots don't fall back down after a while
if you leave the cursor there, whereas the Google ones did. Is this
intentional?

And is it okay to reuse this on other sites?

~~~
mbrenig
The dynamics is all coming from Rob Hawkes' code (available on github)...
writing your own text is just a bit of fun I added on top.

If you want to reuse it - go for it! What have you got in mind!?

------
tectonic
The google one actually shook the dots if you shook the browser window. Did
anyone else notice that?

------
iamdave
Off topic: is anyone else slightly annoyed when people link attribution to
twitter profiles?

~~~
mbrenig
Yes!

You might notice that I created my twitter account just for this show-and-
tell. I didn't want to put my email address, and I don't have a blog right
now, so twitter seemed like a good compromise.

------
brianwillis
Interesting. Is each character dynamically generated, or is there a hard-coded
mapping from characters to dots? I'm guessing the latter as it doesn't seem to
work with non-latin characters.

~~~
JeremyBanks
There's a credit for "lettering" so I'd assume it's hard-coded.

~~~
mbrenig
That's right. Here's the big reveal:
<http://twitter.com/emilepetrone/status/24005757704>

Thanks again to Emile for patiently drawing the letters!

------
roryokane
Does anyone have a link to a copy or reproduction of the original Google dots
logo? I missed it on September 7, when it was on the Google homepage.

------
the_sinz
except that when the browser window is resized, at google the dots were moving

------
joblessjunkie
Comic Sans!

------
jpcx01
Yes. This is exactly what the internet needs.

